# pregnant mollie?



## tuX (Feb 17, 2005)

what do you think?


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

I would say yes. She is very pretty!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Beautiful and yes probably pregnant but doesnt seem too far along


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

she's gorgeous! i agree with swimmers and lexus, i also think she's pregnant.


----------



## Pia (Mar 15, 2005)

I think it's pregnant. :fun: Hooray! My Balloon Molly gave birth today. She had a little sac in her area.


----------



## Hamm3592 (Apr 24, 2005)

congradulations!


----------



## FishieFreak_882 (May 20, 2005)

*Guppies--AND MORE GUPPIES!!*

Guppies multiply like crazy, and almost LIVE to breed and eat! They aren't very big fish, but they do require alot of care--they poop...ALOT! 

So if you are getting multiple sexes of guppies, be ready for when you have babies! I have only had my fish 11 months and I have 47 babies...Yes, I spent 2 hours counting!!! (mutters frustrated words) 

Also, guppies have a pretty short lifespan... 

Good luck -watches babies swim around in tank...SIGH! Alas, my dear fish.... 

GuppyGir---I mean FishieFreak_882 lol...heh...hehe....whaa!


----------

